# What is the most misunderstood function?



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

darkjoe said:


> One idea after another that makes you like a rabbit on caffeine that you just want to go on and on and then once it's done, you're extremely cool


That explains it.


----------



## darkjoe (Aug 7, 2017)

darkjoe said:


> One idea after another that makes you like a rabbit on caffeine that you just want to go on and on and then once it's done, you're extremely cool


Oh and best part about it is thanks to Inferior Si, is that you don't remember it


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

NI! I do not understand it well. Every other function seems pretty straight forward to me except Ni.

Someone said Fe is the most obvious, I would disagree. I think Se and Te are the most obvious functions. And I'm an INFP with Se as the blindspot and it' still pretty obvious what Se is. 
Fe is also hard for me to understand, probably because my dom function is the opposite. I can pick out alll the functions at use in people except Ni, it's like.....whaaaaat?

But then again this is my own subjective understanding so I don't know if there are many others like me.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

darkjoe said:


> Oh and best part about it is thanks to Inferior Si, is that you don't remember it


And the worst: when you notice it while trying to focus on something important and can't turn it off. -.-


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I think Ni and Si are probably the ones people find the most confusing, though I voted Ti, because I believe that Ti users can be very misunderstood, as sometimes their thinking doesn't make too much logical sense to others despite how clear it can be to relay to themselves.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Si, Ni, Ne, Fe, Fi, Ti, Se, Te


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

isfpisfp said:


> I don't get Ne


What is it about Ne that you don't get? I can compare it to assosiations or brainstorming. To see simmilarities and assosiate. Find connections.
I don't get Ni lol.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Even though I’ve read the conceptual definition countless times, I’ve still got no idea what Ti is…


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Ni because people often wrongly equate it with irregular mental health.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Ni from career planner: 
*I*ntroverted Intuiting (Ni) is one of your 8 cognitive functions. How you experience it and how useful it is for you depends on how well it is developed and that depends on mostly your age and what your 4 letter personality type is. 
Click here for a simple explanation of cognitive functions
Introverted Intuiting is 1 or 4 ways for you to perceive information. The other 3 are: Extraverted Intuiting, Extraverted Sensing, and Introverted Sensing.
You will only be good at using 1 of these 4 cognitive functions.
People whose dominant function is Introverted Intuiting (Ni) usually experience the world as such: 
You are used to having insights and hunches that frequently turn out to be correct. These "aha" moments are introverted intuiting at work.

What happens is this. You feed your mind with information and data. You let your unconscious mind process the data. Then, perhaps when you are in the shower, or jogging, the answer just pops into your mind.
It's not magical nor mystical. It's simply that, of the 4 ways to get information (the 4 perceiving functions), Ni is the only one that easily taps into the unconscious. In fact, Ni is the only perceiving function that is not under conscious control. 
So unlike someone whose dominant function is say Extraverted Sensing (Se) where they get their information directly from their five senses, a person with dominant Introverted Intuition gets much of their information after it has been processed in the unconscious.









Click here to find the perfect career ​​Introverted Intuition is focused inwards, on the internal world of thoughts, ideas, and concepts as opposed to an extraverted function which is focused on the world that is external to the mind. i.e. the real physical world.
Those with Ni as their dominant function prefer to focus on the future. They are adept at analyzing the past, but they only do so when looking for clues to the future. 
Dominant Ni's have trouble focusing in the present moment. You will frequently notice that dominant Ni's will be mentally elsewhere, even when they are driving a car. 
Dominant Ni's are big picture people. Details are their weakness. They can handle details like bookkeeping and accounting but it takes a lot of extra energy and it's stressful.
They are driven to see the big picture and to understand how thing work down at a fundamental, root cause level. They love theories, concepts, and complex systems. They tend to be strategic.
Those with Ni as their dominant function are good at spotting trends and patterns. They can easily connect the dots. Tell them what actions you have been taking and they will tell you what the future implications are for you. This is not hocus pocus magic. Their brains are simply wired to process data this way. They are experts at connecting the dots and telling you what will probably happen.
In the past, people with introverted intuiting have been known to act as oracles, fortune tellers, shamans and medicine men. In fact many people with dominant Ni will tell you that while growing up they did have mystical experiences.
When Ni is combined with a feeling function such as Fe, as is the case with INFJ, or ENFJ the individual will probably be good at understanding people, relationships, human issues and such.
When Ni is combined with extraverted thinking (Te), as in the case of INTJ or ENTJ, the insights, hunches etc will probably be focused more on complex systems, concepts, things, products rather than people and human issues.
If Ni is your dominant function, please realize that not everyone is going to be like you. But you have probably already noticed this. In fact there are certain personality types that are just going to make you crazy. But that's another subject.
Leaders and CEO types should always have a dominant intuitive around to keep an eye on the future and to help prevent serious missteps because they dominant Ni's can foresee the implications of your actions.
A good example of people or movie characters who have Introverted Intuition as their dominant function would be the fictional Merlin the Magician in King Arthur's Court and Gandalf the Wizard in Lord of the Rings.
These characters seem to understand how nature works at a fundamental level. Their deep understanding baffles others who are not able to "perceive" the world at that level.

so Ni doms are negligent in understanding how they come off to others, however negligence doesn’t justify behavior in rationale or law for that matter.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Ni, I still don't really understand it, even after multiple people explaining it. I keep finding it so similar to Si, and haven't really been able to discern the difference between the actions caused by Ni and Si. I think I need literal examples to understand, but that's kind of ironic and hard to provide, I guess. 

Second up is Ti, I am guilty of thinking Ti users can be really harsh, focus on other things rather than the main point (like spelling and dictionary definitions) and sort of cherry picking their source information. However, this isn't right because it's not fair to use these statements to define the individual as a whole. Sometimes, people are just not good with words but inside, they're actually a really good person.


----------



## Maxis (Oct 13, 2015)

Interesting how introverted functions are overwhelmingly thought to be more misunderstood. This was expected anyways, but the amount of discrepancy is...interesting. I'm guessing this has to do with the subjective/objective dichotomy in general. You can somewhat reliably pick out Te from behavior - and point to specific examples of Te being demonstrated - because Te directly has to do with your interactions with the world. Ti, by comparison, is a lot more subtle.

I think it says a lot regarding how confusing it is to both explain and understand the introverted functions in general, given people's biases or ignorance towards their own certain styles of thinking, and the fact that it is much more difficult to point to accurate examples of such styles of thinking occurring.

Anyways INTJ, I voted Ni because 95% of people still say it has to do with having prophetic visions of the future or something. I think Si is equally misunderstood though, perhaps moreso to a certain point - it's just not talked about as much.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

The ones that I think gets fair rep are Ti, Se, Fe and sometimes Ne. Misunderstood in general society is undoubtedly Ni.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Ni by a long shot. Even when it's explained by Ni users (in any position of the stacking), it gets denied, lol.


----------



## dragonzetta158 (8 mo ago)

darkjoe said:


> Oh and best part about it is thanks to Inferior Si, is that you don't remember it


Yeah.My entp friend don't remember shit.It seems like their lying but its just they dont remember what has happened


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

1. Ti & Fi seem equally misunderstood
I notice that I have heard Fi users tell me I perceive them wrong. And I definitely know they often perceive me wrong.

2. Si & Ni
They are definitely misunderstood too. I notice that what I can view as neurotic, appears to come from these functions. Not even saying in a specific order. Even my own weirdest traits appear to be alotta inferior Ni related stuff. But even past that just in general observing others these two functions appears to be able to make people kinda whacky


----------



## odinthor (Mar 22, 2017)

There's a big difference between _not understood _and the thread's question _most misunderstood_.

_Not understood _is to look at an animal new to you and say, "I don't know what that is."

_Misunderstood _is to look at a chicken and say, "That's a cow."

Ni is _not understood_.

Fe is _most misunderstood._


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'll take a wild guess that Si is the most misunderstood, because, not only the majority are still relying on sterotypical traits and tendencies, this function is also rarely talked about. 

from my own basic understanding of it, Si makes a subjective perception of reality that is not designed to be recieved by other people, which is contrary to Se that designs a perception of reality ready to be shared.

Like, when Si users said the food is good, they wouldn't care if other people see the same. If Se users do, they would also want other people to experience it. If Si users want to share an information to others, they would process it through Fe/Te.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Si cause everyone thinks Si = Si-Te. They also think all Si doms think EXACTLY the same because "tradition" even though two Si doms can be different depending on the values they grew up with.

Ni also because people still thinks it literally means being all mystical and wise.

(At least if MBTI is still the same as when I was into it lol)


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

incision said:


> Ni by a long shot. Even when it's explained by Ni users (in any position of the stacking), it gets denied, lol.


Ni is basically a universe-like mental database of thoughts, ideas, and observations that are collected both consciously and unconsciously. The structure of the thinking is like a universe and each idea, etc., is a star or whatever. A point on the ever changing moving structure that is the complete world of thought. 

When a seemingly dormant idea which is held but not often considered, connects to something else, the whole universe shifts to consolidate them into one major understanding, like a black hole. Once the understanding is complete, the idea gets boxed, shelved, and moved to Fi for storage (at least for me). 

Ideas and observations can also grow as they're built upon, but on won't be consolidated until they're complete. Because this is a formless way to store and carry data, it allows you to make top down connections (big picture > detail) between unrelated things by finding similar patterns, even if two things don't appear to be very similar on the outside. A tree blowing in the wind, could remind you of that argument you had with someone, because the motion or pattern was the same even though they have absolutely nothing in common. Maybe you suddenly understand you needed to be more flexible. 

That's how Ni works for me.


----------

